# Paschimbanga? Oh what a state we live in



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

As you all must be knowing (especially the West Bengal residents), the name of the state of West Bengal is being changed to _Paschimbanga_(pronunciation: Posh-chim-bong-o).

I want all my fellow TDF members to show their solidarity in their opposition to this change.

It took West Bengal MLAs 10 minutes to do what a class VII student familiar with Bengali would do easily in 10 seconds.
I knew we were voting for the wrong party and a stupid CM. Nice "poriborton" isnt it? The decision was passed unanimously in the house, showing that the MLAs are all muppets.

do #Poschimbongo in twitter and see for yourselves hehehe 

Might as well save you the trouble 

*twitter.com/search?q=#poschimbongo

Please vote and post. Those who are indifferent, you are actually supporting the name change.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

It is plain politics my friend. A change in name doesn't bring change (or poriborton) as didi wants to bring in West Bengal, people need development, access to basic needs, education, jobs; not a change in name.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Not looking to sound like a troll but I think not much can be done about it . 

The new name is sad man .


----------



## asingh (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds lame and really funny. Like a name of some sweet.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> Sounds lame and really funny. Like a name of some sweet.



well its west bengal, in bengali...


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

What's the big deal? Did anyone complain about Orissa becoming Odisha?

But one of the reasons given for the change was that West Bengal begins with a W and hence is low down the alphabetical order. This apparently made it difficult for administrative purposes, which can be smooth now that the name starts with P, way above as compared to W.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> What's the big deal? Did anyone complain about Orissa becoming Odisha?
> 
> But one of the reasons given for the change was that West Bengal begins with a W and hence is low down the alphabetical order. This apparently made it difficult for administrative purposes, which can be smooth now that the name starts with P, way above as compared to W.



The reason you gave made me go Lol  . 

More and more states are renamed according to there local language . Right ?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

@xrtemevicky: LOL at the politicians because what Krow said is correct.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Her excuse is that we move up in the list of states.

So wont B (for Bengal/Banga/Bongo etc) be better than the P? After all with P we only move up by a few numbers and come just before Punjab.

Another problem is license plates. PB is already used by Punjab 

I hope the Central Parliament is less retarded and opposes the change.

I will continue to call the state West Bengal even if my passport states Paschimbanga


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2011)

I donot get the hype and hoopla over the issue?!!!

If u r a bong, what do u call "West Bengal" in bengali?

I was raised with books mentioning "poschimbanga" (b'o'ng'o' is exactly what it is pronounced in bengali). For the past 27 yrs whenever I talked with people (in bengali) and had to utter my state's name I've always uttered "Poschimbongo"...

What present Govt. did is just keep the bengali name as in english too with exact phonetic way its used.

What I have issue with this name change, is they were supposed to remove this "Poschim" (or west) from the name which they did not...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

I am not a bong, which is why it pisses me off. regionalizing makes no sense and incurs crores of expenditure unnecessarily for govt.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, it should have been Bengal or Bangla or something in that line. Why the Poschim/West is sticking in front of Bengal/Banga is still a million dollar question. What in essence they have done, is to force everybody to use the Bengali name, which is fair enough. It's Medinipur, not Midnapore, Kanthi, not Contai and like.

In the end, doesn't matter for us. We have gotten used to Chennai, Mumbai, Bengaluru etc. and will get used to Paschim Banga too. And those names also initially sound funny too after years of using Madras, Bombay, Bangalore etc.



Extreme Gamer said:


> I am not a bong, which is why it pisses me off. regionalizing makes no sense and incurs crores of expenditure unnecessarily for govt.




Have you raised your voice against Mumbai, Chennai and Bengaluru too? And it won't result in huge expenditure also, as Poschim Bongo is already written in Bengali. So no need for sign board changes which are already in Bengali. 

Lastly, try to utter Bombay in front of the Senas. At least you won't face similar sort of situation here. 

We would also rethink of India/Bharat matter. Have you ever referred your country as India in your mother tongue? I doubt. Why are we still carrying the vestiges of British Raj?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

It sounds similar to 'TMNT turtles' favourite word 'Cow-a-bunga'


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Thing is, I *live* in WB. I find it awkward to say Paschimbanga in English. In hindi it becomes a direct pronunciation as Pas-chim-ban-ga 

I dont say Bengaluru very often. In my head its still Bangalore. Same goes for Chennai and Mumbai too. Occasionally even Kolkata is Calcutta in my head 

It will still be a huge expense. Most official documents are in English. License plates will mean a large expenditure. 
Big expense or not, West Bengal is a cash deficit state. Such expenses should be avoided and the sum should go for development.

Oh and I say India, not Bharat (I am not joking). I dropped Hindi as 2nd language this year and took up art as my G5 subject for Class 11/12.

I speak in Engdi in a Hindi conversation and clean English in an English conversation if that makes sense to you.
My mother tongue is the Marwari dialect of Rajasthani but I only know it a little. About as much as Sanskrit (3rd language in Classes 6-8).


----------



## asingh (Aug 22, 2011)

End of the day our politicians know jack about what they are doing. Instead of taking care of her ministry Banarjee mam was busy consolidating her position in West Bengal and kicking out companies and making fake promises to the vote banks. See the mess the Railways Ministry has been left in. No new tenders have been procured and aplenty vacancies are empty, specially in the safety department. Is this not corruption of the highest order. They would rather change the name of some state/region/city than focus on what is their job. I cringed when they did it to Mumbai/Chennia/Bangalore...even my home state Uttranchal, but that is the most we can do.

People speaking the native dialect/language can enjoy the new name rolling of their tongues, while the exchequer will bear the brunt of the administrative changes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish that people kick her out after the 5 years she rapes the state.
If they protest withing 2 years...even better.

Those who voted yes...traitors :angry: jk.(everyone entitled to his/her opinion)


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

Seriously it is useless issue. WB govt should look over various important issue like education, English education, syllabus of std 10 & 10+2 etc.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

I've voted - NO.

Seriously the govenment has gone nuts. Why to change such a good name i.e "west bengal".
Just because it has english linguals? 
Pathetic imo.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Bengal would make sense.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

@vickybat: You may have hurt sentiments by calling it cr@p. I am not a bengali or a marathi or tamilian but I can understand why did people change names of Calcutta, Bombay, Madras etc.

Kolkata, Mumbai and Chennai are all native names called by people living there even before the name-change so why not change it.

An offtopic, but I really hate when people in West Bengal call Indian currency "taka".


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

me too. taka is Bangladesh currency.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

You get it wrong. It was taka all along in the undivided Bengal, just like its toka in Assam. After independence Bangladesh named their currency Taka, naturally. And for Bengali speaking people it was and is Paschimbanga all the time, before that bangadesh (not bangladesh). Just because someone cannot properly pronounce doesn't necessarily means its useless. Even I still find the names, Mumbai and Chennai crap. And what about Bengaluru? It's hilarious. But we have gotten used to, I guess very few people remember Madras these days. Bombay will live, because of Hindi films and songs.


----------



## Alok (Aug 22, 2011)

As West Bengal is called "Paschim Banga" in hindi , i think that they want to force everyone to call that so. 

But does it makes any difference??
Why these politician rush for such useless tasks??


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 22, 2011)

interesting article over this 
West Bengal all set to start a new game! | Ideas 

Improve and change West Bengal not by name but by work in ground ! Mamata ji if every state will follow you than really “baghwan hi malik hai” .


----------



## Alok (Aug 22, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> Improve and change West Bengal not by name but by work in ground ! Mamata ji if every state will follow you than really “baghwan hi malik hai” .



yes. Don't they have any important task rather spoiling time over such useless changes. I'll call it political trolling


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I knew we were voting for the wrong party and a stupid CM. Nice "poriborton" isnt it?



The name is bad, I agree but your statement above is even worse. 

1) So all the lakhs of sensible people who voted for TMC last April voted for the wrong party, huh? Don't actually need to answer because the results speak for themselves.

2) So you are actually supporting CPIM and their atriocities over the last 34 years?

Don't make this thread a CPIM vs TMC warzone.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont support CPIM. Those damn commies dont know how the world works.

But I dont like TMC either.

Is it wrong to hate both?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @vickybat: *You may have hurt sentiments by calling it cr@p.* I am not a bengali or a marathi or tamilian but I can understand why do people changed names of Calcutta, Bombay, Madras etc.
> 
> Kolkata, Mumbai and Chennai are all native names called by people living there even before the name change so why not change it.
> 
> An offtopic, but I really hate when people in West Bengal call Indian currency "taka".



My apologies to all the people if i accidentally hurt their sentiments. 

Post edited.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2011)

I would like to tell again (what skud was already telling) we say "Poschimbongo" in our spoken language (bengali) everyday. What Mamata did is kept it as it is in english too.

Similar happened with Bengaluru, Chennai, Mumbai, Odhisa (or Orissa??)... what is the issue with Poschimbongo then?

States, cities change their names with time. Stop fussing around with what is right or worng.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

@vickybat: My respects to you 

@rhitwick: So Extreme Gamer found you wrong, for once  (referring to your siggi)


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Joking: that only goes to show, we do need Paschim Banga in place of West Bengal. Result of 34 years of Left rule, I guess.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Them commies are stupid old men who do not know how the real world works.

And TMC is a party made up of Queen Mamata at the top who only knows how to call strikes and dharnas. (Sure commies did it too but it was Mamata who set the trend)


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> An offtopic, but I really hate when people in West Bengal call Indian currency "taka".



Another good point. But that comes to everyone's habit because of large migrants coming to India from Bangladesh, illegally. :/


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Them commies are stupid old men who do not know how the real world works.
> 
> And TMC is a party made up of Queen Mamata at the top who only knows how to call strikes and dharnas. (Sure commies did it too but it was Mamata who set the trend)




I don't know how old are you, but it's the commies who have set the trend of bandh, and this work culture. Not the other way round.




d6bmg said:


> Another good point. But that comes to everyone's habit because of large migrants coming to India from Bangladesh, illegally. :/




It was called taka for a long long time. Because East Pakistan was formed from India (and later Bangladesh), and most of the people of that country was Bengali-speaking, the have named their currency taka. And what's the problem with taka? I am yet to see a single Indian (oops Bharatiya) who called the currency Indian National Rupee or INR. Somewhere its rupee/s, somewhere rupaiyah, somewhere rupiah. Now rupiah is Indonesian currency. So what to take, a large part of Indians have get the habit of calling the currency Rupiah/Rupaiyah because of Indonesian migrants? WTF!!!

And obviously no one called him/herself an Indian in his/her mother tongue. Neither most of the people talk in proper Hindi which we are used to hear in Bollywood films. And yes, I am talking about Hindi speaking states also. With so much imperfections, why bother about such needless things? Does it really matter?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

> I don't know how old are you, but it's the commies who have set the trend of bandh, and this work culture. Not the other way round.



well commies started(jyoti basu the old buffoon) it in the 70s but TMC took it to the core and continued it since the 80s.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

WTF???  For your information, TMC was formed in 90s. How come they called bandhs in 80s? 

And although I am not really a fan of Jyoti Basu, exact opposite, you are letting out too much personal insult here needlessly.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

I was referring to Mamata Bannerjee.

She was in the scene in 80s thru congress. TMC is a breakaway faction.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

In 80s and until she was with Congress, she has no power to call a bandh on her own. And you need to get your stats right: CPM has called more bandhs than all the parties combined during the last 40-50 years.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 23, 2011)

Krow said:


> What's the big deal? Did anyone complain about Orissa becoming Odisha?
> 
> But one of the reasons given for the change was that West Bengal begins with a W and hence is low down the alphabetical order. This apparently made it difficult for administrative purposes, which can be smooth now that the name starts with P, way above as compared to W.



this was the reason they sighted...but i *WANT* BENGAL/BONGO! it would be then far above in the alphabetical order!!!



rhitwick said:


> I donot get the hype and hoopla over the issue?!!!
> 
> If u r a bong, what do u call "West Bengal" in bengali?
> 
> ...



history comes into play here! West Bengal & East Bengal[= Bangladesh]! probably, they want us to remember history... 



rhitwick said:


> I would like to tell again (what skud was already telling) we say "Poschimbongo" in our spoken language (bengali) everyday. What Mamata did is kept it as it is in english too.
> 
> Similar happened with Bengaluru, Chennai, Mumbai, Odhisa (or Orissa??)... what is the issue with Poschimbongo then?
> 
> States, cities change their names with time. Stop fussing around with what is right or worng.



+1 to this



Skud said:


> Not probably, this is exactly the reason. Sort of useless IMO.



as a matter of fact, we young generation really do hate history!! we don't like [atleast i don't] like to read history books!! i never scored >65!!!



Extreme Gamer said:


> then keep it as west bengal. nobody says east bengal anymore and "East Bengal" is an _Indian_ football club. So there should be no reason to keep west in the name anymore let alone translating it to paschimbaga in Bengali.



correct your spelling!!!!


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> *history comes into play here! West Bengal & East Bengal[= Bangladesh]! probably, they want us to remember history...*




Not probably, this is exactly the reason. Sort of useless IMO.


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2011)

The new party is worthless, they are going to bankrupt us within the next year, the guy in charge of finance is a real nutjob and all they can do is rename stuff, first the metro stations and then this.

Bangla is ok, but poschimbongo? What kind of cr@p is that?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> The new party is worthless, they are going to bankrupt us within the next year, the guy in charge of finance is a real nutjob and all they can do is rename stuff, first the metro stations and then this.
> 
> Bangla is ok, but poschimbongo? What kind of cr@p is that?



the previous party had already pushed the financial condition of our state to the edge!! And besides, lets face a change, with a new government. The previous government had been in power for nearly 3decades! It seemed like anarchy!


----------



## d3p (Aug 24, 2011)

May be my opinion is off topic out here...

First of all I don't understand the reason having this thread. [please lets stay away from personal grudge.]

Neither We in TDF can't change the name of Paschimbanga to West Bengal back nor We in TDF aren't responsible for the change too. 

then why the hell are we fighting, just for a name change. 

In Hindi news, the news reader always pronounce West Bengal as Paschimbanga always & same was pronounced in hindi books too. Now the name is changed to something which is easier to pronounce for the hindi speaking nation. 

Same goes with Orissa too, In english its written & pronounced as Orissa, whereas in Oriya its written & pronounced as Odissa or Odisha, what the matter then ???

We are still human being & we will be humans even after name change. lets be better Humans than being Racist.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 24, 2011)

Nobody is being racist here lol, other than TMC by making a pro-bengali state name.
its pronounced Poshchimbongo. There is a significant non-bengali resident base in West Bengal who do not like the new name (me included).Even many bengalis dont like it.
As for the point of this thread, all the news threads in the forum dont have any purpose as they wont affect anything. Those threads are only here for member opinions. Same goes for this thread.
If you do not like it nobody is forcing you to post here.


----------



## Krow (Aug 24, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If you do not like it nobody is forcing you to post here.


Don't be silly. People who do not like/agree have every right to post here.



Extreme Gamer said:


> this thread... doesn't have any purpose as it wont affect anything.


Locking.  


@ All who posted here: Deleting all offtopic/useless posts. Please toe the line and take offtopic discussions to PM. Thanks.


----------

